# What a toy, a model of F-16 with afterburner



## seesul (Jan 12, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnKCzIn-wYA_


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 12, 2009)

Very very cool 8) ,I never thought I'd say this but I really am starting to like R/C models


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2009)

That is pretty sweet!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I gotta get me one of them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! After burner, landing light, and it even sounds good! Marvellous!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2009)

Roman.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 13, 2009)

That was extremely cool. Thanks Roman.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2009)

8)


----------



## parsifal (Jan 14, 2009)

I have aq few friends who fly RC models. They say that it is harder to fly one of these than a real size thing.

I have flown neither, so i wouldnt know, but I do sail RC yachts, just a bit, Its hard because I cant see the wind effects across the sails as easily as when I am actuaqlly in the boats cockpit


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 15, 2009)

I got to say its amazing how technology has advanced in the last 10 years. Who would have thought after burners in a remote control plane. Thanks Roman for sharing that.


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool looking 15K toy. Too bad it's not a real afterburner


----------



## Jack_Hill (Dec 30, 2012)

Agree, not sure of real afterburning.
But WOW !
Looks damn fast. and it roars.
Nice flight, beautifull curves,great control.
would like to see her bounce around, guess she can do better than slow dancing !


----------

